# Oil control products for brides?



## miinx (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm having a bit of a dilemma here... I have a bride who has EXTREMELY oily skin in the t-zone - anything i apply, despite primer manages to just melt off in a matter of a hour, even with oil blotting sheets and powder. I am really concerned about her makeup not lasting - I use graftobian HD cream foundation, thinned down with water, along with MUFE HD powder. 

She doesnt need a whole lot of coverage.. just some evening out. the rest of her skin is normal, its just the t-zone that is giving me issues. 

I am trying desperately to find something that will at least cut down on the oil to the point that it isnt ruining her makeup. i tried urban decay deslick along with MUFE mist and fix and it seemed to help enough, but not as much as i would have liked. i was wondering if anyone had any other suggestions for something a bit more heavy duty for oil control?


----------



## Bonitinha (Sep 22, 2010)

My skin can get crazy oily.  I have used a product by Murad that is called Oil Control Mattifier (you can even just get a sample of it from Sephora if you want to do a test run) under my foundation.  Estee Lauder makes a foundation called Double Wear that stays put on oily skin.  I don't love the texture -- but it stays.  I put an oil free powder on top.  If you use the blotting sheets -- the Double Wear will still stay put.  Hope this helps!


----------



## smellyocheese (Sep 23, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend using Graftobian HD Creme Foundation. It can make the skin oilier and you may have to put more effort into a mattifying base and all.

After evaluating so many foundation, the one's that truly the best for oily skin is Revlon Colorstay. It won't slide off either.


----------



## Smf16 (Sep 23, 2010)

I've recently started using Model in a bottle, which has been great! It has gotten many rave reviews by Oprah, Tyra etc. It really seems to be helping keep me shine free and my makeup in tact. I have an extremely oily t-zone and have tried so many things...HTH


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Sep 23, 2010)

I use Estee Lauder's Clear Difference which is an oil control moisturizer and also mattifies the skin (on myself and also when I'm doing brides, bridal parties, homecoming girls with oily skin).  Then a primer of course.  I also prefer Double Wear Light as opposed to the Original Double Wear for events; DWL is more photo friendly, still has the same long wear and is more light weight.  Then I dust the TZone (or wherever they say they get oily) with a mattifying powder (Lauder's Double Matte).

Before Clear Difference and Double Wear foundation, my skin was so oily everything melted off right away LOL.  The great thing is that you can send your bride to any Lauder counter to be matched and get a free foundation sample as well


----------



## Senoj (Sep 23, 2010)

I use Graftobian Hd foundations too. I love them! I use Mac's Oil Control lotion as a mattifier, it works wonders. I just used it recently on a bridesmaid this month. She was a teenager and she said her skin is very oily. I got the pics back from the wedding and she was shine free from the wedding to the reception.

I've heard Milk of Magnesia mixed with a moisturizer works well for controlling oil too.


----------



## Funtabulous (Sep 23, 2010)

What works for me (oil queen):

Clinique T-Zone Shine control
MAC Studio Fix Fluid, but am now trying out MAC Pro Long Wear foundation
MAC Blot Powder to set

Works wonders.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Sep 23, 2010)

Milk of Magnesia and MAC Blot Powder


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 23, 2010)

I agree that switching from a cream foundation formula would make a huge difference for this particular client.


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Oct 11, 2010)

I used Graftobian HD cream foundation on a client (for a wedding)and it looked absolutely amazing and stayed put! i shall be receiving the pictures from her shortly! im excited to see it!



what are some moisturizer recs to use on clients?


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 12, 2010)

I used MUFE Mist and Fix over the weekend (blended with Bobbi Brown stick foundation) and it worked like a charm. It was 90 degrees on the wedding day... 75 that evening. I blotted her once (Shiseido Blotting Papers) before the official photos, although I really didn't need to. Her makeup held through rising temperatures, a few tears, and a whole lot of celebrating.


----------



## LRMakeup (Oct 14, 2010)

I swear by Embroylisse Lait Creme Concentrate. I also love their mattifying moisturizer for oily skin- I think it's called Hydra Mat ?


RandomnessWithK said:


> what are some moisturizer recs to use on clients?


----------



## tdm (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm a little late with posting my reply, but I have been using Face to Face Super Matte Anti-Shine. This has been working perfectly. Recently, I purchase the Anti-Shine product from Eve Pearl and it works the best! I love them both, but with the Eve Pearl product, I can see the oil disappear immediately. I use them both on my brides and they love it!


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 14, 2010)

i would get her to start using a good skincare routine, as in an oil free cleanser, an oil control treatment and oil free moisturizer... even a clay mask.
  	This will make a big diffrence.

  	If you want ube rlight coverage i would say mufe face and body as its mostly water and is just meant for evening out the skin. If you want more coverage def. mufe mat velvet + foundation. if you think its took heavy, try to apply it woul a damp sponge. As for primer, i would use MUFE all mat base. it can help to contrl oil for up to 8 hours. The HD powder will work welll, but someone good for her to have on her owuld be the luara mercier mattifying powder. Its a very light green powder in a compact. I used it during a heat wave this summer it really does mattify amazingly well. Press the powder onto the affected areas with the thickr coloured part of they sponge, and lightly brush off the excess with the otehr side. i LOVE this stuff


----------

